# The  Egress



## mark handler (Jan 2, 2017)

P.T. Barnum's American Museum was so popular that people would spend the entire day there. This cut into profits, as the museum would be too full to squeeze another person in. In classic Barnum style, old P.T. put up signs that said "This Way to the Egress." Many customers followed the signs, not realizing that Egress was a fancy word for "Exit." They kept on looking for this strange new attraction, the "Egress". Many patrons followed the signs right out the door! Once they had exited the building, the door would lock behind them, and if they wanted to get back in, they had to pay another admission charge!
http://www.ptbarnum.org/egress.html


----------



## cda (Jan 2, 2017)

Great 2017 first baby post


----------

